# WHY can't we use Neosporin?



## meltf (Nov 13, 2006)

I need the WHY. I'm trying the search function, but I keep getting "don't use it" but not the why. Personally I don't need the why, but this info is for a friend. Her DS is having some irritation (probably normal seperation) and she needs some information.

TIA
Mel

NM...I finally found a thread and it triggered my memory (stupid Lupus had triggered memory issues)


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

There's no backup on this information but belief is that some people are actually allergic to the ingredient that is in neosporin which if I recall it's neomycin so preferably to use bactriacian for it.


----------



## Eric (Mar 26, 2003)

I use it, and am just fine. Like the PP said, it might trigger an allergic reaction, but it works great for me and my gf if we have any irritation.


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

I think the reason why not to use it is that it is a first aid topical antibiotic.

Unless you have a wound, or a known harmful bacteria build up, avoid it.

Our bodies are practically made of germs. We NEED beneficial bacteria in order to be healthy. Killing all the bacteria anywhere on the body always runs the risk that only a resistant subset of the non-beneficial bacteria will survive and thrive to create an untreatable infection.

The sweet aroma of normal genitals is the by-product of normal beneficial bacteria. Throw off the balance and you're asking for trouble.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Some people will have a reaction to it. Even people who don't have reactions when it is used on regular skin may react to it on more sensitive genitle skin. Bacitricine is less prone to this.
Killing off all the bacteria can lead to a flora imbalance which can cause a yeast infection. Any antibacterial can cause this problem.
For simple irritation, one can use diaper cream. I recommend Burt's Bees.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

why take the risk that it might irritate when otc bacatracin works just as well or in this case better than neosporine. Neo just isnt meant to be applied to the genitals or any mucus membrane for that matter.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Possible allergy as everyone has mentioned above. My 17 mth old recently had an infection inside his belly button, it wasn't getting better on it's on and I used Neosporin. Yeah, he's allergic. It turned all brown, nasty and goopy. It was better off before I used it.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Half of my household has various abx allergies (DH is allergic to amoxicillin, DS1 to Septra and DD to Keflex)... our allergist said absolutely not to using neosporin. Bacitracin only for us.


----------

